

Ask HN: €10,000 and 3 free months to spend it, what would you do? - NoelLabour

Background:
I am 28, male, not married.
Hold a undergraduate and masters in computing with 3 and a half years experience as a java developer.<p>I will have 3 months free and €10,000 to spend come January 2014.<p>What would you do?<p>I am up for anything.... adventure....education...travel...charity work....
======
jasonkester
Round trip ticket to Bangkok.

3 months is enough to head up to Chiang Mai, take the slow boat down the
Mekong into Laos, cross into Vietnam, make your way South then into Cambodia,
then park it at Tonsai beach in Southern Thailand until your time's up or you
decide to blow off whatever it was you were heading back for and extend your
trip out to an entire year.

If you haven't done that already, then there is absolutely nothing else in
this world (short of fathering a child) that will be as engrossing or life
changing.

Book it today.

~~~
notahacker
Not to mention that after those three months are up you'll still have at least
half that cash left and not feel like you've missed out on anything much back
at home.

------
asselinpaul
This is required reading:
[http://alexmaccaw.co.uk/posts/traveling_writing_programming](http://alexmaccaw.co.uk/posts/traveling_writing_programming)

[http://old.alexmaccaw.com//posts/how_to_travel_around_the_wo...](http://old.alexmaccaw.com//posts/how_to_travel_around_the_world)

~~~
NoelLabour
Thank you

------
coryl
You could travel southeast asia relatively cheaply. Thailand, Cambodia,
Indonesia, India, etc, or stick to a couple countries for longer periods.

------
Diastatic
One of the best ways to spend money and free time is to travel. See the world
now while you are young and not tied down.

------
jeffasinger
Buy a bike and a tent and start traveling

~~~
ASpring
This exactly. We miss so much as we zip through beautiful landscapes in cars
or buzz over in airplanes. Bike touring is a way to go back to enjoying life
for the little things. Life just slows down on a tour.

------
praguebakerr
certifications : Spring, AWS, CCNA, Scrum master ... startup ideas - hire
someone to help you to build your idea

and 2 girls :)

~~~
NoelLabour
Thanks for the suggestions; I think I need to add a few zero's to keep two
girls going ;)

More specifically, I am looking for an experience. Like boot camp, new skill,
new job, charity work or back packing. Something to broaden my horizons; I
have never lived outside Ireland.

With limited time and money what is the best investment I can make?

~~~
asselinpaul
Travel, travel and travel. You will learn so much, discover a lot of new
things and get a new perspective on life. Do it, it's priceless.

------
mythriel
Maybe talk with other developers and go somewhere nice and code from there
something fun, build a MVP...I would suggest going to Spain or travel around
Europe and code on the road :) It will be fun for you and maybe you end up
with a fun project after this experience.

